# How to maintain your weight without losing any more weight?



## nunu (Oct 28, 2008)

or gaining any more?

So after you've lost the extra weight, how do you maintain staying at that that desired shape?

I am going through a diet of eating healty food and exercising every day (burn 200 calories per day).
The exercise plan that i am doing now is:
 jog on the treadmill for 20 mins, 
Cycle for 10 mins
Abdominal exercises (100-200 sit ups) and other abs work outs.

Once or twice a week i go to a cardio class.

How can i maintain my weight? I don't want to lose any more. 

Thanks!


----------



## COBI (Oct 28, 2008)

If your caloric output (exercise) exceeds your caloric intake (food/drink), you will continue to lose weight.

You will need to find a healthy balance where you maintain.  It may be as simple as an additional 200-300 calorie snack (healthy) a day.

Congrats on your weight loss and your ability to recognize when you have reached a healthy time to maintain (versus keep losing.)  Often when people lose weight, they lose perspective of when to stop losing.

Good luck.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2008)

Once your body adjusts to your activity level, it's not going to keep going. As your weight comes down, if you maintain the same diet/exercise plan, you should be alright as far as leveling out.
That's how it's worked for me at least. Then when I've w anted to increase my results, I've either changed my diet or increased my exercise...


----------

